# Rant Thread



## Sir Osisofliver (29 May 2009)

Life's tough?

Need to unload a bit?

Feel like walking into the next room and swearing like a sailor?

Then this is your thread...........  I'll start.

I freaking HATE vista.  HATE LOATHE DETEST AND DISPISE Words at this point cannot express my feelings as I am literally choking on my own impotent rage that make me wants to pull out a baseball bat with nails and smash my computer into small non working shards of its former self.

Whoever designed the feature that AUTOSAVES an earlier version of your document over the top of a later edition of the same document and thereby causing you to lose 14 hours of work that I stayed up until 4 am this morning working on needs to be shot. No Hood, no last cigarette no last look at the sun, just put down like rabid dog. BLAM Take that you damn computer nerd!!!

Of course I'm also angry at myself for not backing up the file (because it was 4am and I wanted an hours sleep before going to work) and would like someone to tell me I'm a twit and beat with a large stick whilst shouting ALWAYS BACK UP STUPID.

RANT OVER

No CHEERS


Sir O


----------



## awg (29 May 2009)

i hate Vista so much, I buy second hand PCs with XP


----------



## Trevor_S (29 May 2009)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> I freaking HATE vista.  HATE LOATHE DETEST AND DISPISE
> 
> ...
> 
> Whoever designed the feature that AUTOSAVES an earlier version of your document over the top of a later edition of the same document and thereby causing you to lose 14 hours of work that I stayed up until 4 am this morning working on needs to be shot.




Can I ask what part of the operating system, VISTA does that ? I have yet to come across that feature   Can I respectfully suggest you have no idea what you are talking about and you rant is misdirected ?

I have used VISTA since the RTM and think it is by far the best version of Windows since 2000, hell Windows 7 is just a tweaked Vista, so you had best stay away from that as well 

1. It gets faster with time (XP slows down)
2. Offers a modicum of protections (though they let the UAE be turned off to supplicant fools)
3. Is stable on decent hardware (I can go for months and not need a reboot)
4. It makes uses of excess RAM by running ready boost.  No point of having GB's of RAM sitting there doing nothing !
5. Quarantined driver model allows, for example, a dodgy video driver not to bring the entire system OS down (I have had my video card driver crash the OS and it shrugs it off and keep running) 

I could go on for pages 

but I doubt a list of why VISTA is better then any previous incarnation of Windows will placate your misplaced rant.

Sorry to hear of your problems, like any tool, a computer, if misused and not understood, can cause endless frustration but best to direct that frustration to where it's deserved if you want to move forward.


----------



## Sith1s (29 May 2009)

I hate people who ring me up saying i'm applying for "the job"

Me: Which job?
Other person (insert random accent)  Oh any job, i can do any job.


Or when i'm interviewing people and I ask them what made them apply for this position & their reply is, "It's a job"  errr, wrong answer...

My two pet hates as a recruiter...


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (29 May 2009)

Trevor_S said:


> Can I ask what part of the operating system, VISTA does that ? I have yet to come across that feature   Can I respectfully suggest you have no idea what you are talking about and you rant is misdirected ?



 You're right Trevor.  I'm not 100% proficient with the software. Nor am I hired for my skill with the intricacies of microsoft software. What happened was that my personal computer at home does not have Vista -I don't like it.  The computer at work _does_, so when I save things at work I have to save them as compatible files and when I brought the compatible file back on my thumbdrive after working on it ALL FREAKING NIGHT, I still had a version of the document I was working on open on my computer - because I ran out of work like a blue arsed fly because I was late for something (and apparently my computer was still looking for my thumbdrive to save itself to.) 
So when I innocently put my thumbdrive into my computer this morning (as I do every morning) - IT WROTE OVER  WHAT I HAD DONE...and because it's a thumbdrive I cannot seem to recover the file. TELL ME IF I CAN because the IT guy was working on it and said he couldn't do it. 







> I have used VISTA since the RTM and think it is by far the best version of Windows since 2000, hell Windows 7 is just a tweaked Vista, so you had best stay away from that as well
> 
> 1. It gets faster with time (XP slows down)
> 2. Offers a modicum of protections (though they let the UAE be turned off to supplicant fools)
> ...




Yeah yeah Vista is wonderful - if you only use Vista - and only communicate with other machines that use Vista.  What the freaking point of default saving a file as a bloody docx or xlsx anyways? The number of times I've had to ring work and get them to e-mail me the files I had been working on because they aren't compatible sh!ts me.

Still Grumpy

Sir O


----------



## Aussiejeff (29 May 2009)

I HATE freaking door-to-door salespeople who come knocking round the 'burbs at 6PM.

BASTIDS!!

I have a heavy shark mesh one-way-view security screen through which I offer sternly "GO AWAY - I'M NOT INTERESTED!!", followed by a slamming door.

Then I feel better.


----------



## Timmy (29 May 2009)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> *Whoever designed the feature* that AUTOSAVES an earlier version of your document over the top of a later edition of the same document and thereby causing you to lose 14 hours of work that I stayed up until 4 am this morning working on needs to be shot.




Probably some Gen X'er or Y'er who you ruthlessly HOSED OFF YOUR PORCH.


----------



## Aussiejeff (29 May 2009)

Did I mention I HATE STOOPID, DUMB TV ADS *WHERE THE SOUND LEVEL IS MUCH LOUDER THAN THE PROGRAM YOU ARE TRYING TO WATCH AND THE IDIOTIC, CRAZED, LUNATIC ANNOUNCER [size=+2]SHOUTS REALLY, REALLY LOUD TO GRAB YOUR ATTENTION[/size]* BUT ALL YOU WANT TO DO *IS THROW A BRICK AT THE WANKER!!*??

Well, there.

I said it.

*sigh*


----------



## Julia (29 May 2009)

I hate politicians who trot out the same non-answers/party line time after time and avoid answering questions.  Do they think we're all complete idiots and can't see what they're doing?

Main offenders are Rudd, Gillard, Wong, Swan.
To his total credit Lindsay Tanner doesn't do this at all but seems to mostly listen to the question and attempt to answer it without spin.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (29 May 2009)

Aussiejeff said:


> Well, there.
> 
> I said it.
> 
> *sigh*




Lol. Me too. As a matter of principle I shop elsewhere as yelling at me shouldn't be rewarded.


----------



## investorpaul (29 May 2009)

Julia said:


> I hate politicians who trot out the same non-answers/party line time after time and avoid answering questions.  Do they think we're all complete idiots and can't see what they're doing?
> 
> Main offenders are Rudd, Gillard, Wong, Swan.
> To his total credit Lindsay Tanner doesn't do this at all but seems to mostly listen to the question and attempt to answer it without spin.




I take it you wont be voting labor next election


----------



## awg (29 May 2009)

there is an Indian phone company, that try to give the misleading  impression they are Telstra, and they want to put you on a better plan.

Not Telstra, some third party mob

I feel sorry for persons of Indian extraction who need to make legitimate calls.

very nearly hung up on an Doctor with Indian accent, who rang me about a business matter recently


----------



## Sith1s (29 May 2009)

I just thought of something else that really irritates me...

Taxi drivers that have no idea where they're going (and you end up directing them) can bearly speak english and absolutely stink!


----------



## Happy (29 May 2009)

Aussiejeff said:


> Did I mention I HATE STOOPID, DUMB TV ADS *WHERE THE SOUND LEVEL IS MUCH LOUDER THAN THE PROGRAM YOU ARE TRYING TO WATCH AND THE IDIOTIC, CRAZED, LUNATIC ANNOUNCER [size=+2]SHOUTS REALLY, REALLY LOUD TO GRAB YOUR ATTENTION[/size]* BUT ALL YOU WANT TO DO *IS THROW A BRICK AT THE WANKER!!*??
> 
> Well, there.
> 
> ...




I wore out just mute button on 2 remotes for that bloody reason, and regulators agree that there is no deliberate sound manipulation, only sound compression is involved, (ye ye).


----------



## GumbyLearner (29 May 2009)

Sith1s said:


> I hate people who ring me up saying i'm applying for "the job"
> 
> Me: Which job?
> Other person (insert random accent)  Oh any job, i can do any job.
> ...




I hate recruiters who invite you to an interview after you have sent them a resume detailing work experience & skills which of course they have had ample time to inspect, only to be informed by a 22 year old HR rep qualified with a B.A. (abbreviation for Bugger All) and little industry/life experience that you are overqualified for the position. 

Why didn't you inform me over the phone in the first place?

Woftam


----------



## Happy (29 May 2009)

Sith1s said:


> I just thought of something else that really irritates me...
> 
> Taxi drivers that have no idea where they're going (and you end up directing them) can bearly speak english and absolutely stink!




Report them!


----------



## Happy (29 May 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> ...
> 
> that you are overqualified for the position.
> 
> ...





Isn't it form of discrimination?


----------



## GumbyLearner (29 May 2009)

Happy said:


> Isn't it form of discrimination?




No, more like the recruiter is used as a middle agent for the company hiring and the company do not want someone with greater skills to jeopardise the position of an incumbent or just sheer incompetence by the recruiter.  

Has to be one or the other.


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (29 May 2009)

Timmy said:


> Probably some Gen X'er or Y'er who you ruthlessly HOSED OFF YOUR PORCH.




Damn straight!!!

That'll teach 'em to be going around all young and stuff.

Sir O


----------



## nunthewiser (29 May 2009)

sure is a lot of snobs here 

for the record ........ i own taxi plates and is a rather profitable lil number, i drive a taxi on the odd occcasion a driver is crook or  i cant find one .

im actually looking at buying another set and car

i speak english , i have a gps when or if i drive one , i do not stink, i do not give stock tips to passengers.

what a bunch of snobs 

who else gunna drive you home when ya piissed ?



so theres my rant . small minded  up themselves snobs that think there poo dont stink bore me to tears .

no offense intended of course


----------



## nunthewiser (29 May 2009)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> Damn straight!!!
> 
> That'll teach 'em to be going around all young and stuff.
> 
> Sir O




 i enjoy your posts MR O ....... keep em coming and thanks for the beer instead of the hosedown


----------



## explod (29 May 2009)

Aaahhh   what  great thread, makes me feel good just reading all the posts so I cant' just think of a @*--n rant just at this time, but bet I will

explod erer


----------



## awg (29 May 2009)

speaking to the "select option voice recognition" service..ie Optus.

it makes me keep repeating myself, in perfect unaccented English

when i eventually get thru to a human in the Phillipines, 
I sometimes can hardly understand them


----------



## skyQuake (29 May 2009)

awg said:


> there is an Indian phone company, that try to give the misleading  impression they are Telstra, and they want to put you on a better plan.
> 
> Not Telstra, some third party mob
> 
> I feel sorry for persons of Indian extraction who need to make legitimate calls.




Yup, agree. And when you ask where they're calling from... its always "Melbourne".


----------



## inenigma (29 May 2009)

Telemarketers from a certain sub-continent.  Had one once where he kept phoning me back because he thought we had a bad line and it kept dropping out.  His english was so bad he couldn't understand that I was telling him to f*** off and that I was the one hanging up the phone....


----------



## nulla nulla (29 May 2009)

The big overseas hedge funds that target Australian Stocks for shorting, for no other reasons than the fact they can, should be told to puss off. The damage they do to Australian Investors, simply so they can take a profit offshore, should be stopped.
And before any local yokels jump in, in support of the right to short the market, get a grip. Your peanut short trades, following the market or even trying to anticipate the market, hardly register in comparison to the amount of funds the hedge funds have at their disposal and can apply to manipulating the Australian stocks.


----------



## Krusty the Klown (30 May 2009)

inenigma said:


> Telemarketers from a certain sub-continent.  Had one once where he kept phoning me back because he thought we had a bad line and it kept dropping out.  His english was so bad he couldn't understand that I was telling him to f*** off and that I was the one hanging up the phone....




The best thing to do with these calls is to say "yes I am very interested, but I just need to turn off the stove, I'll be right back".

Then leave the phone and go and watch a DVD or something - just leave them hanging......


----------



## Krusty the Klown (30 May 2009)

My rant or pet hate...

A Current Affair - tabloids at their best, this is not news. With actual world events going on everyday they put on a story on retirement farms for donkeys!!! Prime time at it's best. They subscribe to the old adage "don't let the facts get in the way of a good story".

Also the way "The Today Show" and "Sunrise" blatantly copy each other down to the letter. And Karl Stefanovic's forced laughter makes me cringe. I really don't know why I watch them - it must be like a car accident - you know it's going to be bad, but you have to have a look anyway just to see how bad it is.

You must have the Hollywood reporter/gossiper who is always a flaming "friend of Dorothy" and the "Wacky, perky" weatherperson.

I should just watch nothing but my show!!!!!

Aaaahhh, that feels better!!!!!


----------



## mastatrada (30 May 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> sure is a lot of snobs here
> 
> for the record ........ i own taxi plates and is a rather profitable lil number, i drive a taxi on the odd occcasion a driver is crook or  i cant find one .
> 
> ...




I think the rant was directed against scumbags who reek of curry and B.O. and need you to point at where you want to go on the map because they can't understand your pronunciation of the street name (with the meter running of course). I have a problem with these people too, but I don't think anyone is trying to steriotype you into this category nunthewiser


----------



## insider (30 May 2009)

I hate poor customer service... And more if they're in their teens... and when you spend good amounts of cash... I demand respect


----------



## Naked shorts (31 May 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> The big overseas hedge funds that target Australian Stocks for shorting, for no other reasons than the fact they can, should be told to puss off. The damage they do to Australian Investors, simply so they can take a profit offshore, should be stopped.
> And before any local yokels jump in, in support of the right to short the market, get a grip. Your peanut short trades, following the market or even trying to anticipate the market, hardly register in comparison to the amount of funds the hedge funds have at their disposal and can apply to manipulating the Australian stocks.




I am sick of people losing to the market, and wanting the rules changed to make things easier for them. 

Companies like ABC learning, who had their stocks "manipulated" DESERVE to have what happened to them. A COMPANY DOESN'T NEED TO GO PUBLIC!!!

If they had stayed a private company, this would have never happened, yet, they accepted the risks involved with going public, and they got burnt. 

YES THERE IS A RISK IN GOING PUBLIC!!!!!!


Another thing is, the amount of "manipulation" on the long side of things is FAR FAR greater then on the short side. Yet when someone goes long a stock, and it is then "manipulated" to the long side, the price goes up... the "investor" thinks he has made money because he bought into a good company, not because the demand for it has increased (or supply decreased). But when the company goes down and they loose money, instead of owning up and saying the didn't anticipate the supply and demand of the stock effectively, they instead blame the big bad hedge funds. 

The stock market, as with any market is about SUPPLY AND DEMAND, not weather the company is a "good investment". 



F**K *ever* putting my money in stocks again, its a market for children.


----------



## beamstas (31 May 2009)

skyQuake said:


> Yup, agree. And when you ask where they're calling from... its always "Melbourne".




This is where google street view comes in handy
Ask there call centre address
As soon as they say get it up on google street view
Ask them something simple about the building they are in like what colour is it or something? "is that the green building down on whatever street?"


----------



## beamstas (31 May 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> I am sick of people losing to the market, and wanting the rules changed to make things easier for them.
> 
> Companies like ABC learning, who had their stocks "manipulated" DESERVE to have what happened to them. A COMPANY DOESN'T NEED TO GO PUBLIC!!!
> 
> ...




I agree


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 May 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> for the record ........ i own taxi plates and is a rather profitable lil number, i drive a taxi on the odd occcasion a driver is crook or  i cant find one .




I always pictured you as a mine worker up in north W.A. Oh well, a taxi owner/operator it is then.


----------



## nunthewiser (31 May 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> I always pictured you as a mine worker up in north W.A. Oh well, a taxi owner/operator it is then.




lol i have my greedy lil mits in a few pies

 beats bank intrest


----------



## Naked shorts (31 May 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> I always pictured you as a mine worker up in north W.A. Oh well, a taxi owner/operator it is then.




I always imagined

http://media.photobucket.com/image/crazy nun/PhilNDeBlanc/nun-bong.jpg


----------



## nunthewiser (31 May 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> I always imagined
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/crazy nun/PhilNDeBlanc/nun-bong.jpg




ROFLMAO .......RIGHTEOUS!


denies all knowledge of that night


----------



## nulla nulla (31 May 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> I am sick of people losing to the market, and wanting the rules changed to make things easier for them.
> 
> Companies like ABC learning, who had their stocks "manipulated" DESERVE to have what happened to them. A COMPANY DOESN'T NEED TO GO PUBLIC!!!
> 
> ...




THe perspective of this thread is "a Rant", I'm glad I qualified that "local Yokels" would jump in. 
Once again, numb nuts has missed the point. The perspective of my rant is the size of the availale capital available to the large international hedge funds to manipulate the market, for a percentage gain on their outlay, without regard to the damage they cause to other smaller investors. 
Note, numb nuts, some people do actually invest in the market looking for a return on their investment through yield and capital gain relying on the fundemantals of the shares asset backing, earnings per share and dividends. 
If you want to see the outcome of unrestrained shorting, simply because the shorter can do it, you only have to look back at what souris did to the asia pacific currencies a few years back. Market domination by any rich prike serves no-one elses interest but the rich prike. 
Also, as to "losing to the market", I am still in front. I didn't fark arround with ABC, I thought it stank from word go. As for supply and demand, it is the fundamentals behind most stocks that create demand, supply is what determines the price.


----------



## Julia (31 May 2009)

This isn't a real rant, but I do get mildly irritated when so many newbies post their questions, describe their intentions, and ask for feedback, and when you give it, they haven't the courtesy to respond further.


----------



## JTLP (31 May 2009)

Julia said:


> This isn't a real rant, but I do get mildly irritated when so many newbies post their questions, describe their intentions, and ask for feedback, and when you give it, they haven't the courtesy to respond further.




x a million...

Generic statements and such that add no input or value/ask questions that clearly we are all not allowed to answer (buying/selling/good op etc). It also seems that these people pop up in droves...maybe get a few infractions then move on.

I admit we are all newbies and I may have put my foot in it once or twice...we also never stop learning...but a gentle scroll through the T's & C's of this wonderful site and some courtesy to other posters wouldn't go astray.

Perhaps a test should be completed before membership is granted :


----------



## moXJO (31 May 2009)

I hate it when people fart, and continue to fart on airplanes during long flights. It’s worse if you suspect you are sitting next to the person and are copping fresh winds off turd canyon. I don't like the idea of breathing in something thats come outa someones ass.


----------



## tehnoob (31 May 2009)

Julia said:


> This isn't a real rant, but I do get mildly irritated when so many newbies post their questions, describe their intentions, and ask for feedback, and when you give it, they haven't the courtesy to respond further.




As a noob myself I'll try to refrain from doing that, but I believe the reason is they probably only reply if you give them the 'right' answer, ie. the one that says they are on the right track.


----------



## CoffeeKing (31 May 2009)

moXJO said:


> I hate it when people fart, and continue to fart on airplanes during long flights. It’s worse if you suspect you are sitting next to the person and are copping fresh winds off turd canyon. I don't like the idea of breathing in something thats come outa someones ass.




_Sticky situation that is, just can't open the window now can we - just yell out "who farted" see the reactions..._


----------



## Naked shorts (31 May 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> The perspective of my rant is the size of the availale capital available to the large international hedge funds to manipulate the market, for a percentage gain on their outlay, without regard to the damage they cause to other smaller investors.
> Note, numb nuts, some people do actually invest in the market looking for a return on their investment through yield and capital gain relying on the fundemantals of the shares asset backing, earnings per share and dividends.
> If you want to see the outcome of unrestrained shorting, simply because the shorter can do it, you only have to look back at what souris did to the asia pacific currencies a few years back. Market domination by any rich prike serves no-one elses interest but the rich prike.
> Also, as to "losing to the market", I am still in front. I didn't fark arround with ABC, I thought it stank from word go. As for supply and demand, it is the fundamentals behind most stocks that create demand, supply is what determines the price.




Some of the best gains to be had, is when one of the big bad hedge funds suddenly drop millions on the market. It makes for extremely easy money for the "poor and ever so glum, small investor". You sour attitude leads me to believe, you have been burnt before? May I suggest you add trailing stop losses to your positions? 

So your argument is that people in this world, have too much money to swing around? Can you please explain why exactly having too much money to invest is a bad thing, you haven't really developed your argument enough for me to give you a proper response. 

By souris, do you mean Soros? And I assume you are referring to the Asian Financial Crisis? Good to see that you have been brainwashed into thinking it was Soros fault, they are really quite good at it aren't they?
The fact of the matter is, Soros wouldn't have been successful if the country's leaders understood the risks they were undertaking. They were outright stupid, someone made money out of their stupidity, and all of a sudden, they have someone to blame.

Let it be known, by all "investors", your investments can go to s**t in a second. That is the risk you take, for your desired gain. Nulla nulla, as someone who has just found out this "new" risk, consider yourself enlightened.

Good to see you thought name calling was appropriate. After all who needs a logical, sensible argument when you can just stoop to primary-school level.

p.s. I'm not sure what you mean by "prike"....but the drunken rant thread is over here --> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15435


----------



## Doris (1 June 2009)

I hate it when a foreign leader has a name that I can't remember let alone link to his country.

e.g Iran: 'Rivals slam Ahmadinejad'

Had to laugh yesterday when a journalist pronounced his name so I use 'association' to help my memory:

I ran... Ahma dine jack - et

Now for other challenges!


----------



## beamstas (1 June 2009)

My rant is that i hate it when idiots post everywhere saying that international hedge funds are destroying Australian companies becasue they are shorting them "becasue they can"

Seems some people think everyone should be able to make money in the market and that "value investing" should be the most profitable way to make money.

The sharemarket is just a mechanism from transferring money from idiots to smarter people.


----------



## Agentm (1 June 2009)

Sith1s said:


> I just thought of something else that really irritates me...
> 
> Taxi drivers that have no idea where they're going (and you end up directing them) can bearly speak english and absolutely stink!




hey sishis

i saw this on a look a like thread


----------



## Sith1s (1 June 2009)

Agentm said:


> hey sishis
> 
> i saw this on a look a like thread




** Laughs ** Yes His Noodliness exists in many ways.  Proof furthermore that He exists.  (However ludicrous it may sound) :


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (3 June 2009)

Thought I'd bump this sucker with a rant...As the hurricane said to the coconut tree. "Hold onto your nuts boys."
*
Forecasting*

Forecasting sucks. Forecasting sucks so hard it's currently replacing gravity at my desk.

What's the damn saying...if you're good at shovelling **** the bosses give you a bigger shovel?  Just because I did a forecast for my own department and didn't used the prepared version and instead used my own version (that actually makes sense) does not mean I want to forecast for the *whole bloody company!!!*  Now everyones all up in my face when I go and ask them questions about their revenue numbers and target figures. Just deal with it and I'll be out of your way quicker.  You should bloody KNOW what I'm asking and not have to go look it up.

FFS I'm so busy at present I don't have time to scratch myself but someone's been taking a leaf from the tree of "if you want something done give it to a busy person"...Leave the damn tree alone it likes it's bloody foliage.

Of course it's my own bloody fault too.  If I hadn't used my own version they wouldn't have given me the job of using the Sir Osis special version of how to actually do it properly.

Damn numbers are giving me a bloody headache.  I prefer looking at charts not tables. (With the exception of my own profit numbers - they're cool).

I feel like a damn emo kid... I hate everyone right now. Somone get me a razor blade.

F@rk it...I'm going to the pub.

Sir O


----------



## waza1960 (6 June 2009)

Well I think that people riding bicycles on the road are idiots when you look at this from a OH and S perspective this would have to be one of the most ridiculous and dangerous practises to still be condoned They think they own the road and they should be forced to use the many cycleways that taxpayers have provided for them.The road are for cars.


----------



## cutz (6 June 2009)

I’m sick of multistory developments popping up all over the place in the inner suburban Melbourne area, eyesores made of cheap **** materials destined to become the slums of tomorrow when they start falling apart.

A financial disaster in the waiting for the unsuspecting mum and dad investors.

I'm also sick of local councils who seem to have no power in stopping the proliferation of this filth, sometimes it seems they’re in cahoots with the morons that build them. 

The sooner the government pulls the grant the better, let the property market find it’s own level and lets stop lining the pockets of the developers.

Maybe even negative gearing should be pulled as well.


----------



## Green08 (7 June 2009)

When the neighbour's dog used to come over and defecate on our property.

They resigned to the "really, not my dog" rubbish..... Sure

So I just let my dogs, little tough gems, escort the obnoxious offender of the premises with much vigour.

They got exercise, the violator was pertified, the lawn was cleaner.

Possession is 9 10th of the law.


----------



## nunthewiser (8 July 2009)

oh no 

another bum rap for the taxi industry 



> A Perth man charged with sexually assaulting 22 intoxicated men, who he picked up around popular Perth nightspots, says the sex was consensual, his lawyer has told a court.
> 
> Defence lawyer David McKenzie told the District Court of Western Australia on Tuesday, the men had allowed Kok Foo Lim, 42, to perform sexual acts on them.
> 
> ...




http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=834840


----------



## nulla nulla (10 July 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> Some of the best gains to be had, is when one of the big bad hedge funds suddenly drop millions on the market. It makes for extremely easy money for the "poor and ever so glum, small investor". You sour attitude leads me to believe, you have been burnt before? May I suggest you add trailing stop losses to your positions?
> 
> So your argument is that people in this world, have too much money to swing around? Can you please explain why exactly having too much money to invest is a bad thing, you haven't really developed your argument enough for me to give you a proper response.
> 
> ...




And of course, lets not forget a rant about amateur psychologists, who in their late teens and early twenties, think they have all the experience and answers to solve the worlds problems. As well as the ability to assess the experience and time trading of another poster, posting a "rant". Give me a break will you.


----------



## springhill (10 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> oh no
> 
> another bum rap for the taxi industry
> 
> ...




"bum rap" haha very clever, maybe more like *bum rape*


----------



## nulla nulla (11 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> oh no
> 
> another bum rap for the taxi industry
> 
> ...




I wonder if he kept the meter running?


----------



## Naked shorts (11 July 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> And of course, lets not forget a rant about amateur psychologists, who in their late teens and early twenties, think they have all the experience and answers to solve the worlds problems. As well as the ability to assess the experience and time trading of another poster, posting a "rant". Give me a break will you.




Oh you finally decided to give me a response? I thought you never would.

Alas, instead of dealing with the topic at hand, you make a personal attack against me. Why avoid it? Why cant you give me a *logical* explanation to your argument?....oh right you don't have one, you are wrong.


----------



## nulla nulla (11 July 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> Oh you finally decided to give me a response? I thought you never would.
> 
> Alas, instead of dealing with the topic at hand, you make a personal attack against me. Why avoid it? Why cant you give me a *logical* explanation to your argument?....oh right you don't have one, you are wrong.




Okay Nakedshorts...when I get a few minutes to string together, i will respond to your request for an explanation of my argument, with attention to detail, correct spelling and no personal slights.


----------



## awg (11 July 2009)

Anyone else irritated with "Energy saving lightglobes"

I have replaced at least 8 of the 20 or so in my house over the last 3 yrs or so.

That is a much higher failure rate than is touted 

They cost about 3 times more than the incandescent

The light is of a different spectrum, and irritates my brain ( I know there are different spectrums available, but they all seem to be irritating)

They are very bad pollution

They suffer a significant drop-off in performance, often very soon after instal.

Final straw, I listen to the ABC radio on AM band..for a while I noticed ever increasing interference, to the point of ruination..using my technicians mind to ascertain the source, a deductive and physical search was carried out..you guessed it, an ESL was the culprit.

You cant buy the Incandescent globes anymore, even though Epileptics, for one, would surely prefer them.

I am all for energy saving, but choice would be nice, the romantic, warm glow of an incandescent feels like candles compared to the sterile ESL


----------



## Chris45 (11 July 2009)

awg said:


> Anyone else irritated with "Energy saving lightglobes"
> I have replaced at least 8 of the 20 or so in my house over the last 3 yrs or so.
> That is a much higher failure rate than is touted



Don't know what brand you're using but I've been buying Philips 11W lamps, $7 a pair at Bunnings. You can choose between Warm White and Cool Daylight and they claim a "long life 3 yrs" on the box so if they fail in under that I'll be asking for replacements. One started flickering recently and was replaced without question.

I'm sure I saw incandescents on the shelf at B on my last visit recently.


----------



## sam76 (11 July 2009)

McDonalds only filling up my large fries half way.


----------



## Julia (11 July 2009)

I haven't used any of the ESL yet and am not looking forward to the experience on the basis of what others, including you  now, awg, have said.

What should I buy as replacement for 100W clear incandescent?


----------



## Knobby22 (11 July 2009)

Julia

You have two alternatives compact fluorescent with its ugly colour and mercury or halogen technology. Not as efficient but looks like incandescant except 30% more efficient. 

Follow the link below:-

http://www.osram.com.au/osram_au/Co...iew/NEW_HALOGEN_ENERGY_SAVER_Range/index.html


----------



## Julia (13 July 2009)

Thanks, Knobby.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (13 July 2009)

Sporty Utes. Especially ones with stickers such as 'I love my Uterus'. Enough said.


----------



## jbocker (13 July 2009)

I read this somewhere and it has annoyed me ever since. What I hate about the rise and fall of shares. A fall of 50% can only be recovered with a rise of 100%!! 
Not bloody fair.
If I buy shares in X worth a $1 and it falls 1 day 50% it is then worth 50c, the next day it goes up 50% (25c) it is then worth 75c. Rip off.

And it does not work the other way!
Same share worth $1 goes up 50% = $1.50 then it falls 50% next day its 75c. Double Riiip Orrrff.

Is there a "fairer" description of magnitude of the rise vs fall that is used in stock circles. (or do I just get over it)


----------



## trainspotter (13 July 2009)

People who steer their trolleys in the Target/Coles/KMart car park right down the side of my car. Only seems to happen when the wife is driving it though?


----------



## jbocker (26 August 2009)

You know what I reeeally hate. You put your pen (or some other insignificant object) down somewhere and you cant find it. So after a while you call out "has anyone seen my pen"
and then ...you get the answer back
"Where did you leave it?"

oooer why didnt I think of that
my rant starts..
If I knew WHERE I left the beeping THING I would have FOUND the beeping  beep beep THING you beep beeping fat beeper

please transpose your choice words for the beeps above (I am sure they will be same as mine).


----------



## Happy (26 August 2009)

Spitting ramadamers for religious reasons drive me nuts


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (17 May 2010)

Thread resurrection!! I was going to post in the drunken rant thread...but I'm not drunk...yet 

It's been really frustrating at work recently. Too much work. No seriously too much freaking work and not enough people. During the GFC we almost doubled our staff, because it was relatively easy to get good staff who fit the culture.

Now it's a huge pain in the **** trying to find people that meet the fit.

The difficult staff to get are...wait for it. Financial Planners. Most of these guys (and I say guys 'coz it's a male dominated industry), are frankly wankers. Glorified self absorbed freaking salespeople with chips on their shoulder 'coz they think that are special.

I got your special right here buddy  :chainsaw:

No I don't want your existing crappy client base...we are already too busy.
No I'm not going to pay you a commission for *doing your job*.
No we don't like products with trailing fees.
Yes our plans take between 20 and 50 hours to complete - you can't knock it off in one morning and then piss off to lunch.

P.S. Don't ask...seriously I will ignore you if you ask me any questions.

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## Julia (17 May 2010)

Interesting, Sir O.  To what do you attribute the extra work?


----------



## Datsun Disguise (26 May 2010)

Julia said:


> Interesting, Sir O.  To what do you attribute the extra work?




I hesitate to speak for Sir O - but what the heck. Answer is that there is no extra work - it is the time required to tailor a plan to an individual, you could trot out the pay off you mortgage, here's some life insurance and  consolidate your super and then head off for a round but that's not QFA.

I hate financial planners - generally speaking in broad tar brush strokes of course......

But do you know what I hate more? having my expectations left unmet. eg now in Vietnam on holiday (with kids - another rant altogether) , had dinner, ordered a pizza (guts in awful shape after eating very local) it was supposed to have hame cheeese tomato green capsicum and mushroom - a good combination and one that would go well with the Huda draught I had carefully pointed at on the menu. So it turns up without the capsicum and mushrooms - still tasty but so much the poorer for the MIA (appropriate, no?) vegetables. Sounds like a weak rant eh - but this sort of crap happens ALL THE TIME!!! If you haven't got the ingrediaents tell me!!!! If you haven't got cold beer TELL ME - don't just shove a huge chunk of ice in my glass!!!!! If i say no to a happy ending to my massage that doesn't mean the rest of the massage needs to be forfeited!!!!  i did sy if )

Anyway off for another culinary adventure....


----------



## subasurf (30 June 2010)

Datsun Disguise said:


> If i say no to a happy ending to my massage that doesn't mean the rest of the massage needs to be forfeited!!!!  i did sy if )




You saved yourself with the last line


----------



## Darc Knight (28 October 2018)

I found a thread you might find enjoyable/ cathartic @wayneL 
Fire away lol


----------



## wayneL (28 October 2018)

Darc Knight said:


> I found a thread you might find enjoyable/ cathartic @wayneL
> Fire away lol



You first bruh..


----------



## explod (28 October 2018)

A great find to help those lost,


----------



## Darc Knight (28 October 2018)

wayneL said:


> You first bruh..




Hmmm, other than the people who make me feel like I'm at a Backstreet Boys concert by calling me "bruh", I feel it a tad annoying when people complain about a lack of stock posts or posts in general, but they don't even bother to post themselves.

*Not that I've ever been to a Backstreet Boys concert.


----------



## wayneL (28 October 2018)

My rant would be about categorizing the backstreet boys as music.... Ughhh


----------



## PZ99 (28 October 2018)

wayneL said:


> My rant would be about categorizing the backstreet boys as music.... Ughhh



Yeah, or any other kiddie pop doof doof.

I'll take pre synth 60/70's any day.


----------



## Ann (28 October 2018)

Oh yay a b!tching thread!  Good find DK.

I went to the bank the other day (where I hold six or seven different flavoured accounts) early on to avoid the lunch time rush. I stood in line waiting at a counter with five windows and with only two wo/manned. Being the patient sort of person that I am I waited and waited and did not sigh loudly, not even once. Finally my turn came and I moved to the teller with a friendly smile and said I would like to open another account please. He told me I would have to make an appointement and speak with another staff member as they only open accounts by appointment and the next appointment would be in about another three hours or the following day.  

Well as you may guess, it took me all my time not to tell him to go attempt to procreate with himself.

I never did open another account.


----------



## satanoperca (28 October 2018)

PZ99 said:


> Yeah, or any other kiddie pop doof doof.
> 
> I'll take pre synth 60/70's any day.




Maybe you and my 13 year old son would have similar tastes, he hates my doof, maybe he just doesn't understand real doof - music played with a heavy bass and drum at outdoor parties in Victoria.

Sounds that made the soul ignite, made the feet move and the legs swing in dance.

The fun, the freedom and free of alcohol

Funny that trance, techno and drum and bass follow the same rhythms as the markets on 5min, 30min and 1 hour timeframes, repetitive, with the occassional high or low, break out from the trend.


----------



## PZ99 (28 October 2018)

satanoperca said:


> Maybe you and my 13 year old son would have similar tastes, he hates my doof, maybe he just doesn't understand real doof - music played with a heavy bass and drum at outdoor parties in Victoria.
> 
> Sounds that made the soul ignite, made the feet move and the legs swing in dance.
> 
> ...



After reading this I'm going to install a 4th octave resonant filter plug-in and add it to my portfolio


----------



## satanoperca (28 October 2018)

Just sitting back as an old man with a glass of red and feeling the old tunes, some great sounds/tunes available online.Up and dancing, teenage son think I have lost the plot. 
Music is our souls.


----------



## wayneL (28 October 2018)

I was at a job the other day and the *lovely 19yo girl staff member was playing 70-80s (all the good stuff) 

She  came up and apologised and offered to change the music if I didn't like it... 

Are you kidding?  I said. This is the best. 

She proffered that she was born 25 years too late. 

I was thinking - damn I was born 25 years too early


----------



## PZ99 (2 November 2018)

The Sydney airport have been getting ranty about opal users circumventing their ridiculous public transport tariffs by tapping off with negative balances. So the NSW Govt has a $35 minimum top up policy. 

My rant: Watch the tariff skyrocket after that 

https://www.smh.com.au/national/nsw...l-card-at-sydney-airport-20181029-p50cpi.html


----------

